# AMD Opteron 144, 146, 148 OVERCLOCKING!!!



## Ser-J (Mar 1, 2006)

I finnally got an opteron 148 cabye. I got it clocked @3000Mhz . If anyone has an opteron cpu please post your results and experience.
http://img.techpowerup.org/060228/superpi3.jpg


----------



## largon (Mar 1, 2006)

CABYE 0542FPMW
3118MHz so far.

http://www.helsinki.fi/~llounent/1M.png
http://www.helsinki.fi/~llounent/8M.png


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 1, 2006)

great seems stable but whats the performance boost from stock? sandra benches, 3dmark cpu boost etc?


----------



## Zebbo (Mar 1, 2006)

In my opinion sandra Benches are quite unnecessary 

Back to the subject:
Opteron 146
CABYE 0540FPMW

3050MHz SuperPi32M

Cooling: Scythe Ninja + Quiet ADDA 12cm FAN

Solaris, if you want load temps as well, what program do you want me to use? S&M 1.8.0's FPU test is giving me from 6-7 degrees higher temps compared to Prime95.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 1, 2006)

damn this thread is actually super usefull any one reading this plz keep it going are you guys running air what r your temps? what is stock voltage and what r u running now?


----------



## Ser-J (Mar 1, 2006)

yogurt_21 said:
			
		

> great seems stable but whats the performance boost from stock? sandra benches, 3dmark cpu boost etc?


I will have to go some more banchmarks. Probably 3dmark cpu tests. As far as superpi 1m i got 39 seconds on stock speed which is 2.2Ghz, @3.0Ghz I got 27 seconds.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 1, 2006)

wow the opterons seem to be the best overclockers bet then, hmm.


----------



## Ser-J (Mar 1, 2006)

By the way my stepping are CABYE 0543FPMW  Opty 148


----------



## Dynamic (Mar 1, 2006)

Ser-J said:
			
		

> I finnally got an opteron 148 cabye. I got it clocked @3000Mhz . If anyone has an opteron cpu please post your results and experience.
> http://img.techpowerup.org/060228/superpi3.jpg



You might want to check on that screenshot bro. You got two CPU-Z's with CPU SETTINGS when you should have one with CPU settings and other with Memory, right? That's only single core CPU, i want to see 165/170's here now.....


----------



## Ser-J (Mar 1, 2006)

Dynamic said:
			
		

> You might want to check on that screenshot bro. You got two CPU-Z's with CPU SETTINGS when you should have one with CPU settings and other with Memory, right? That's only single core CPU, i want to see 165/170's here now.....


Hey man your right. I didn't even notice that. I will put up a new one


----------



## Coolerfreak (Mar 4, 2006)

My opty 146 runs 3000Mhz 10x300 (for the moment) with a idle on 19C and the load goes not more than like 25C. A little more adjustment and then i'm finished. But then i need to get the graphiccard stable.


----------



## Ser-J (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice overclock,   what are you using for cooling your temps are real low? What about your voltage, it must be like 1.55 or something, right...


----------



## zekrahminator (Mar 5, 2006)

what is the advantage of an opertron over an A64?


----------



## Zebbo (Mar 5, 2006)

zekrahminator said:
			
		

> what is the advantage of an opertron over an A64?



OCability. Nothing else. Actually Opterons doesn't like Low Latency / High Voltage memory.


----------



## trog100 (Mar 5, 2006)

i dont think there is much at all if the 64 is a san diego core.. in fact i think the later so called venus core really is a sandy..

trog


----------



## Zebbo (Mar 5, 2006)

trog100 said:
			
		

> i dont think there is much at all if the 64 is a san diego core.. in fact i think the later so called venus core really is a sandy..
> 
> trog



I think I can disagree with you.

If it's possible for you to pick up Venice core, SD core and Venus core (Opteron) CPUs, try the differences how the memory overclocks. With my Venice 3500+ I managed to get 280MHz out of my HP3200 Redline and with Opteron using exactly same timings it will not go even close to 270MHz. One friend of mine had SD4000+ & 2x512Mb Redline XP4000 combo, he could get 266MHz out of the modules with that SD and with Opteron he could not get any further than 257MHz.

So if the core is exactly same with San Diego... Why memory overclock will remain awful slow with Opterons compared to San Diegos?


----------



## trog100 (Mar 5, 2006)

yes.. i did a search around trying to find the differences with the smaller cores and couldnt find any.. some places refer to the opteron as a sandy core some call it a venus core.. 

the older larger 940 pin opteron was a venus core and a different beast.. the sandy is supposed to be based on that.. the FX57 is a sandy.. what puzzles me is if there is a difference.. why is there a difference.. surely the FX57 based sandy core (supposedly based on the old venus core) would serve both purposes equally well.. the operon just being a well under clocked FX57 type chip.. 

i just cant see any logical reason for a difference.. they wouldnt make two cores if one would do the job.. or would they.. dunno.. ???

trog


----------



## Coolerfreak (Mar 6, 2006)

Mabybe i should have mentioned that i've taken off the IHS. It was the first thing i did to my opteron before i put everything together. YES! of course it's a risk with the process but with my skills i thought i could finish the job. To bad i couldn't see the actual temp with the IHS on.
Anyway the cooling i use is asetek extreme and it works great. No leaks this far. And i adjust the fans with a fancontroller. Actually i haven't seen this low idle temp on any system yet.


----------



## largon (Mar 6, 2006)

trog100 said:
			
		

> i dont think there is much at all if the 64 is a san diego core.. in fact i think the later so called venus core really is a sandy..


There's also a proof of that.

San Diego and Venus are the same core:
Model: 7, Stepping: 1, Ext. Model: 27, Revision: E4

Though, the memory performance issue is true, Opteron does score lower b/w compared to San Diego. It may be Opteron memory controllers are programmed differently (looser settings) during speed binning to enhance memory stability.


----------



## The Nemesis (Mar 8, 2006)

My opty 146 does 3ghz with TCCD 1:1 or BH-5 with Divider Check sig for specs.


----------



## Ser-J (Mar 8, 2006)

Opterons ROCK


----------



## EnglishLion (Mar 13, 2006)

Got myself a 146 CACJE the other day.  I'm taking it slow but can easily get 2500 on the asrock bios with no voltage increase and only 34C (Prime95) under load with only air cooling!

These things run cool as a penguin!  

Or maybe it's just more noticable having moved from a P4 in a Dell heat chamber to an Opteron in a coolermaster 532 & a freezer 64 pro.


----------



## sigma (Mar 26, 2006)

got mine to day opteron 146 CAB2E 0604EPAW

and i easily got 2.8 i got to 3.0 but i need to to some more tweeaking to get it stable


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 27, 2006)

Zebbo said:
			
		

> In my opinion sandra Benches are quite unnecessary
> 
> Back to the subject:
> Opteron 146
> ...


oops didnt see their zebbo idle and load temps plz 
prime 95 if you will thnx sorry for the lateness i didnt see


----------



## tazz0r (Apr 16, 2006)

I got an opteron 146 0540 CABYE that does 3ghz on stock vcore 1.35v although unstable.
With mino vcore tweaking to 1.5v it does 2.8ghz stable. but still 3ghz unstable.
I put vcore upto 1.585 and 3ghz is stable in windows fine, and can do pi1m and 2m but then above that the temps rise too much and become unstable.


I was unsure wether the instabaility was due to my temps rising too high, or im not adding enough vcore. I cant determine this because if i add moroe vcore temps rise anyway.

Cheers for any advice in advance


----------



## The Nemesis (Apr 16, 2006)

tazz0r said:
			
		

> I was unsure wether the instabaility was due to my temps rising too high, or im not adding enough vcore. I cant determine this because if i add moroe vcore temps rise anyway.
> 
> Cheers for any advice in advance



Well a bit of both, your cpu is like one of mine (Opteron 148 CABYE 0543 FPMW).  It will probably do 3Ghz + with more volts but not more heat.  Mine with boot up to 3.1 but its only prime stable @ 2915 1.45v.  I'm gonna keep it though and hold out for the Corsair Nautilus500  and try again.  I already have one cpu prime stable @ 3ghz, but it won't boot @ 1 mhz faster. IIn other words your gonna need water cooling if you want to go any further.


----------



## gR3iF (Apr 17, 2006)

i have to say rofl
indeed look here:
 
http://www.arcor.de/palb/thumbs_public.jsp?albumID=3631509

u can see the pic on monday....^^
but i can do pi 32 m in 29 mins on 2,6 gig


> Originally Posted by Zebbo
> In my opinion sandra Benches are quite unnecessary
> 
> Back to the subject:
> ...


and he need 31 mins is that normal??


----------



## tazz0r (Apr 17, 2006)

The Nemesis said:
			
		

> ...... IIn other words your gonna need water cooling if you want to go any further.....



Well I have watercooling right now, although the rad is positioned in the wrong place in my case, which allows the temp of my water to rise, plus I dont think the water is taking enough heat away from the cpu. its only a 3/8 kit.

With the current setup my cpu runs supto around 58 degrees, which is not good (1.584v)

I dont know what to do really. I guess I could just lay back to FX57 speeds but wheres the fun in that  I WANT 3GHZ and be able to go to a LAN knowing my comp isnt gunna crash at some random time in game lol.


----------



## warhire (Apr 19, 2006)

Opty 148 CACJE 3.0 on water. 3.1 is unstable so far.


----------



## bigboi86 (Apr 20, 2006)

Zebbo said:
			
		

> So if the core is exactly same with San Diego... Why memory overclock will remain awful slow with Opterons compared to San Diegos?



I bet it has to do with the grade of memory controllers they use.


----------



## Ser-J (Apr 20, 2006)

warhire said:
			
		

> Opty 148 CACJE 3.0 on water. 3.1 is unstable so far.


at 3.0 is your voltege really 1.52 'cause if it is thats awesome. I had to get mine to like 1.65 to run prime 95


----------



## warhire (Apr 22, 2006)

> at 3.0 is your voltege really 1.52 'cause if it is thats awesome. I had to get mine to like 1.65 to run prime 95



I actually moved it back down to 1.45, I was trying to get it stable at 3.1 (10x310) with voltage up to 1.6 but shyed away from anything higher. 3.1 was unstable nomater the voltage so I lowered it back down to 3.0 and started lowering the voltage to find the "happy medium" and it runs 24/7 at 1.45.


----------



## Coolerfreak (Apr 23, 2006)

Opteron 146 @ 3100Mhz CAB2E 0546 GPAW 24/7. Maxclock 3200Mhz, might be cause of i use 2x1Gb's sticks and, well there could be a litle more to get but haven't tried it out yet.
Here is the proof http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc?id=84809


----------



## atix900 (Apr 28, 2006)

My 0540 146 result






























My system:
CPU AMD Opteron 146 
RAM geilone S 512M X 2 
MB DFI LANPARTY nF4 D 
Display Sapphire x1800gto 
PSU Antec TP480 20 pin 
HD WD 80GB SATA 
CPU COOLING ocqq watercooloing kit v1.1 FROM http://ocqq.com/osc/


----------



## gR3iF (Apr 28, 2006)

i guess after this we need a new thread -.-
http://www2.tomshardware.de/cpu/20060427/index.html
in this articel the thg is ocing a Pentium D 805 stock clock 2,66 gig

they can push it on a Zalmann 9500 to 4 gig
it beats then in mostley every benchmark a fx-60 and a Pentium EE 965

due to the fact that it only cost a 120 euro?


i gues pwnend 0o


----------



## Ser-J (May 11, 2006)

that article is in german


----------



## gR3iF (May 11, 2006)

oh guess what i didnt see it 0o
no its in german because the site is in german an you cant get a english version of this text


----------



## Ser-J (May 11, 2006)

I took German in school in Belarus about 10years ago, but as soon as a came to US, had to learn English and forgot it all. Good that there is an English version of that site.


----------



## gR3iF (May 12, 2006)

http://www.tomshardware.com/2006/05/10/dual_41_ghz_cores/


yup and there is the link^^
so have fun but german is a good language


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 12, 2006)

you know it's funny how they say that this cpu can outperform every highend cpu. yet they fail to mention that that's only with the highends at stock. lol
were the EE or the fx to be overclocked theres no way the 805 could touch them.


----------



## Ser-J (May 12, 2006)

I don't know if I'm not seeing the hole picture or what, but that D 805 didn't interest me at all.


----------



## DRDNA (May 12, 2006)

MY FX57 hits 3.2GHZ  1.5volts  on air no problem and when on Vapo I get 3.6GHZ 1.6 volts no problem and 3.8GHZ @ 1.65 volts ..at 3.8GHZ not very stable need to mess with the ram setting more , havnt got it figured out yet.


----------



## gR3iF (May 12, 2006)

yeah the 805 compared against stock clocks, but a fx-60 costs 1000 euro?
and the d 805 costs 120 euro 
see the difference?
its about 900 euro that you have left that is the point


----------



## yogurt_21 (May 12, 2006)

doens't mean you can't do the smae thing with the 820 and etc. being that not all cpu's are guaranteed to hit the same clcoks i'd rather spend more for a better stock clocked and performiong cpu than buy a cheap one that may beat the fx 60. lol


----------



## Ser-J (May 12, 2006)

Yeah, I luv overclocking, but we all know that a good overclock doesn't come cheap. So even if the cpu is $120 you need nice cooling, mobo and ram at least.


----------



## gR3iF (May 12, 2006)

ddr2-800 ram is about 100 euro and you nedd this one for a highend cpu too
mobo normally u take a good one even if you have a highend cpu just to have a few s-ata ports onboard lan and good onboard sound?+ stability and good warranty?
to cooling the zalman would be my choiche for every cpu in this case a watercooling for about 200 euro the zalman costs 50 euro so 150 
then cpu+cooling= 270 euro for that mopney u cant get a better cpu or even the better bang for your buck ;P

and the best thing is that this cpu is cheap has 64-bit has 2 cores and there is only one version of it and the manufactoring of cpus has reached a standard where a bad ocer is really rare so for me ocing is always a good option and in this case i guess its really good


----------



## Zebbo (May 12, 2006)

Offtopic but leave the Intel alone from this thread  It has nothing to do with 14x series Opterons.


----------



## Ser-J (May 13, 2006)

Thats right


----------



## gR3iF (May 13, 2006)

;P but its the better oc cpu^^


----------



## Zebbo (May 13, 2006)

gR3iF said:
			
		

> ;P but its the better oc cpu^^



It is but its however far away from the subject this thread is about.


----------



## gR3iF (May 14, 2006)

hm jup ^^
but i got a opti 144 to 3,1 pics later on


----------



## EnglishLion (May 14, 2006)

Got my 146 Opti @ 3.0 to boot into Windows but not Prime95 stable.  However, @ 2.9 it's Prime95 stable for as long as I like, can't find a decent setting for RAM at that HTT speed though so it's 2.70 for me.  That's on 1.45V and Load <40C on air.

I need to voltmod my board to allow voltage upto 1.55, maybe that'll add a little extra.


----------



## DRDNA (May 15, 2006)

EnglishLion said:
			
		

> Got my 146 Opti @ 3.0 to boot into Windows but not Prime95 stable.  However, @ 2.9 it's Prime95 stable for as long as I like, can't find a decent setting for RAM at that HTT speed though so it's 2.70 for me.  That's on 1.45V and Load <40C on air.
> 
> I need to voltmod my board to allow voltage upto 1.55, maybe that'll add a little extra.




Pretty decent


----------



## EnglishLion (May 15, 2006)

Well I took a Soldering Iron to the mobo and now have 1.55V to hammer my poor little opteron 146 with.   

Currently Priming @ 3.0Ghz and looking good to be stable at that, temp up at 45C now.    Tried to boot at 3.1Ghz but it crashes shortly after reaching windows.  

I'll probably still end up going back to 2.7Ghz though as that suits my RAM better.  Still it's nice to know what your stuff's capable of even if you don't use it!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 15, 2006)

EnglishLion said:
			
		

> Well I took a Soldering Iron to the mobo and now have 1.55V to hammer my poor little opteron 146 with.
> 
> Currently Priming @ 3.0Ghz and looking good to be stable at that, temp up at 45C now.    Tried to boot at 3.1Ghz but it crashes shortly after reaching windows.
> 
> I'll probably still end up going back to 2.7Ghz though as that suits my RAM better.  Still it's nice to know what your stuff's capable of even if you don't use it!



You need to do the Artic freezer mod!!! Will drop you by upto 8C, any fan will do providing you have it the right way round (suck) but a standard non rubber feet one might be a bit noisy.  Gonna get me an Opty 146!! let me know what you get on 1.55V will ya, gotta be better than my Venice at just under 2.7Gig.  Trouble with the 146's is you dont know what stepping you are going to get, I know some are better overclockers than others but is the worst really bad?....and whats bad?


----------



## Ser-J (May 16, 2006)

I thinkg CABYE should be one of the better stepping, even with the worst stepping you should be able to get 2.6-2.7Ghz.


----------



## Sandman (May 16, 2006)

The best stepping was CABNE's, followed by CABYE's, then CAB2E's, and the worst, the cabbages(CABGE).


----------



## Lt_JWS (May 17, 2006)

Here's my 24/7 OC  with 1.52vcore will do 3.1ghz benchmarking just isn't prime stable 

http://valid.x86-secret.com/show_oc.php?id=82575

This is with my VX @ 250mhz 2-2-2-5or8 depending on if i want to use the 5vjumper or not   So im glad this ram and cpu work well together!


----------



## Tatty_One (May 17, 2006)

Have been thinking about buying the Opty for a while now....puzzles me tho why people would want to fork out all that extra cash for a 146 or even 148 when some people are gettin 2.9Gig out of a 144!  I just cant decide which one to go for!


----------



## Ser-J (May 18, 2006)

When I was looking for one it was kind of hard to find 144, 146 was little easier to find, but I just went with 148


----------



## Sandman (May 18, 2006)

Tatty_One said:
			
		

> Have been thinking about buying the Opty for a while now....puzzles me tho why people would want to fork out all that extra cash for a 146 or even 148 when some people are gettin 2.9Gig out of a 144!  I just cant decide which one to go for!


I went for the 148 because when I  bought it, it was $220, and my mobo doesn't do so well at high htt's. So the multi was the selling point for me. Plus, at the time, all the good 144's and 146's were getting sucked up fast by people hoping for good stepping. So I bought the less popular 148 and avoided getting a cabbage.


----------



## Tatty_One (May 18, 2006)

Sandman said:
			
		

> I went for the 148 because when I  bought it, it was $220, and my mobo doesn't do so well at high htt's. So the multi was the selling point for me. Plus, at the time, all the good 144's and 146's were getting sucked up fast by people hoping for good stepping. So I bought the less popular 148 and avoided getting a cabbage.



makes good sense, I have been worried about gettin the cabbages, thanks!


----------



## Tomcat81970 (Aug 30, 2006)

Sandman said:


> The best stepping was CABNE's, followed by CABYE's, then CAB2E's, and the worst, the cabbages(CABGE).



where does the CACJE's fit into this order?  I just ordered mine that has the CACJE stepping and i wondered where it fit in,


----------



## trog100 (Aug 30, 2006)

i have sandy core 4000+ which is now running (every day use) at 3.2 gig.. i bought it three weeks ago from O/C UK.. it cost me £82.. 

it went right up to 3.2 gig on its default core voltage of 1.35 before it bombed half way thru a 2005 run..

its now running rock solid stable at 3.2 gig on 1.425 core.. 

forget your opterons  if u want a fast easy to clock  (12 x 267 gives me 3.2 gig) single core chip grab a 4000+ while they are still around..

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=15868&page=17

its on a zalman 9500 air cooler.. 

trog

ps.. never realized how old this thread was.. but it does kinda show how things change over a few months..


----------



## EnglishLion (Aug 30, 2006)

Tomcat81970 said:


> where does the CACJE's fit into this order?  I just ordered mine that has the CACJE stepping and i wondered where it fit in,



The CACJE stepping is a newer stepping and has less background.  However I have a CACJE 146 which happily went from 2Ghz standard clock to 2.9Ghz overclock on air, Prime95 stable.  This is on a budget mobo too (ASrock) and expect that a DFI or other top make would squeeze more out of it.


----------



## hbkl (Jun 20, 2007)

I got a seriously question about  the opteron 144           see  my rig    and  i wanna   change  my  od parts by new parts   like socket 939    and  a amd opteron 144 procesaor  but  i see some reviews  and  i see the opteron its  a lil bit  more best  than the 3800x2    and      i need to know  some things........  the opteron 144  its 64bits?           the opteron 144 its an dual core??       in the review  i see an opteron 144  to  2.7ghz   100percent stable with the stock fan    and   overclocked   he can  run  like the athlon 643800x2  but   my opteron   will run great  with  the new sistems like vista   some games  and a 8800gt?  srry by the english im learning


----------



## e1ectra_one (Aug 10, 2007)

HOW DO YOU ALL OVERCLOCK OPTERONS.
I can't hit 2,27GHz on my 146 Opteron.
I have ASUS A8R32 MVP Deluxe MBO
+ 2 X 1GG KingMax DDR400
When i set FSB to 227 om more system doesn't boot.
SO PLEASE HELP...


----------



## Ser-J (Aug 19, 2007)

e1ectra_one said:


> HOW DO YOU ALL OVERCLOCK OPTERONS.
> I can't hit 2,27GHz on my 146 Opteron.
> I have ASUS A8R32 MVP Deluxe MBO
> + 2 X 1GG KingMax DDR400
> ...


I have had that board before, it doesn't overclock that good, plus you have to make sure everything is set the right way, or this board will not boot after certain FSB


----------



## JC316 (Aug 19, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> damn this thread is actually super usefull any one reading this plz keep it going are you guys running air what r your temps? what is stock voltage and what r u running now?



Thats what I was trying to do here: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=36777, but no one really thought it was a good idea .


----------

